# Best Buy Sold Him A Fake iPad



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

So, he bought the thing in Massachusetts, and tried to return it to three different stores in Florida? Something sounds fishy.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

He gave it to his son who is in college in Florida. Then tried to return it to 3 different stores including the one he bought it from.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a real bummer. Best Buy needs to stand behind what they sell. If they got duped they should take it up with their vendor. Apple? Who knows!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Bummer!  Sounds like someone's swiping the good ones and replacing them with the dummies if it's happened to others. 

I agree with the opening stuff up, bit, especially with expensive electronics.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

terryr said:


> Bummer! Sounds like someone's swiping the good ones and replacing them with the dummies if it's happened to others.
> 
> I agree with the opening stuff up, bit, especially with expensive electronics.


Love the bird on your hat! I am owned by 4 parrots.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

What a horrible thing to happen. It seems employees may be stealing them and putting the dummies in the boxes. It's weird though.  When I bought my iPad the box was sealed in cellophane. I wonder if this guy's was too. 

There is a large electronics store near me and any time you buy some gadget they open the box right in front of you and show you everything before you leave the store. Then they reseal the box with tape that is branded with the store's name. I bought a DVD player last year and asked the guy why they were doing that and he said there was a rash of people buying stuff and them coming back saying there was nothing in the box, an old used item or whatever. 

There are so many scams out there that I really can't blame the other stores that would not take it back. They had no way to know if this guy was scamming them. It wasn't personal against the guy because they don't know him from Adam.  The original store manager would know if this has happened before and if he did he should have replaced it. 

I think the guy expecting a free iPad is asking for a bit much. Maybe a gift card but a free iPad?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Some stores will open things to make sure nothing smaller is stuffed inside. If you buy a purse, for example, they look inside the purse. I guess there's a lot of theft these days. Once, we were walking into a store and I saw a woman stopped by 2 men. At first I thought assault, then I saw that they were not touching her but blocking her and asking her to open her purse. She made a stink, but they were persistent. As we got to the front doors, the girl was screaming at them to leave her alone. 

We started shopping (looking, etc.) and they finally got her to come back into the store, then she refused to go to the office so they sort of carried her kicking and screaming. All the patrons were gawking and the store clerks were shaking their head. They said she "is a regular" always trying to lift stuff. By the time we went to the checkout line, the police where there and she was handcuffed and crying. It was unsettling to see.

That evening, for the first time, I saw the cameras! I never knew the store had cameras. I kept wondering about all those times when I'd put stuff I was buying under my arm while I looked at other stuff - comparing. I wonder if whoever was watching thought I was shoplifting!!! I did that usually in the scrapbooking section when there are so many varieties of stickers. I'd stuff some under my arm then get another, then compare. I bet they kept an eyeball on the screwy old lady who kept stuffing things under her arm! ha ha ha!

It never occurred to me to steal that small stuff!


----------

